# Native Arkansas plants for bees?



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I am trying to find some good information on what plants to plant for bees In south central Arkansas -native plants that produce good pollen and good nectar. Amazing but true that our university extension office does not have this basic information compiled.  I am hoping maybe someone has already found this information and would share. I have found some great info on all my needs except the part of which would be native to Arkansas. Anyone have such a list or a link? 

Thanks in advance! 
Perplexed in Pearcy.


----------



## BeeMan_2010 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seymore; You should be able to go to your local library and find books on "Wildflowers and Ferns of Arkansas" or ask your librarian to help and you should find what your are looking for. good luck


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

That's a good suggestion, thanks. Most of my spare time is in the wee hours - my library is an easy 30 min away. Hoped to find it with a flick of the wrist.  I have contacted extension office - maybe it's there and I just missed it. Good suggestion tho!


----------

